# Without National Socialism, what would Europe look like today?



## gjs238 (Nov 3, 2015)

With no National Socialist German Workers' Party, what would have become of Europe post WWI?


----------



## parsifal (Nov 3, 2015)

Lots of things. I assume that by no Nazi Party, you mean democracy in Germany survives.....

No PLO for a start. Germany with a weak democracy, possibly socialist or left wing. Poland closer to Britain, Russia weaker, no transatlantic alliance, no UN. 

Has major implications in Asia....

Britain and Europe more reluctant to de-colonise.....more drawn out process.

Europe would have to co-ordinate better, no fragmentation and internecine bickering.

Britains descent still inevitable, but their cash reserves are better


----------



## michaelmaltby (Nov 3, 2015)

..._* communist*_ .... with some exceptions .... but Stalin wasn't maintaining a massive air force, tank force and paratroops because he was _afraid_ of fascism .... communists had been fighting fascists in Italy, Spain, France, and Post WW1 Weimar Germany ... and Stalin thought he was on the side of history.....


----------



## GrauGeist (Nov 3, 2015)

There was a HUGE socialism movement post WWI...if it weren't for National Socialism taking the lead in Germany, there would have been a war one way or another...Spain was a large flare-up of many spot fires across Europe.


----------



## pbehn (Nov 3, 2015)

I cant see any good coming from this discussion it was not pretty last time.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Nov 3, 2015)

Folks, please avoid political topics!!!!

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------

